# Knapp's Root Beer Extract



## BeachComber (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, I found this bottle many years ago and never really found out much about it. Its embossed with Knapp's Root Beer Extract and has a logo of a man drinking from a glass and with a bell(?) in the other hand. Does any one know anything about this bottle? Is it American or English? Im thinking definately 1880s. Please let me know, thanks


----------



## IrishEyes (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi there, check out goantiques.com, article number 806572.  I think this looks like your bottle.  Good luck.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 21, 2008)

Pretty sure its American. I see them every so often, not common but not rare. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Victorian-Trade-Card-Diecut-Knapps-Root-Beer-Soda-Pop_W0QQitemZ110212402320QQihZ001QQcategoryZ37QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jan 21, 2008)

We dug several of them at an old town dump in Jamestown, NY. As the other poster said, they aren't rare, but they aren't common either.  Nice find!


 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 21, 2008)

> Knapp's Root Beer Extract


 
 Judging from the name it must of been some extraordinary rootbeer.[]

 ...no relation...that I know of..


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 21, 2008)

A later Knapp Extract from the land of cleves in oHIo.

 I would never use imitation back walnut flavoring[:-]


----------

